# Billions of Dollars In Bill Gates's Pocket For A Malfunctioning Product



## fmdog44 (Aug 24, 2018)

Isn't it ironic that Bill Gates is among the wealthiest persons on Earth for a product that gives us more headaches than a handful of wasps. I have been on line searching for an answer to yet another unsolvable kink in my laptop and I see many posters that have problems that appear to be unsolvable. As for the internet itself I think we were much better off without it.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 24, 2018)

What kind of problem are you having?    I am using my very last Windows-based anything; when this laptop dies it's a Macbook for me.   

I love the internet but I'm not a fan of "social media" and propaganda, which sadly seems to be the focus now.


----------



## rgp (Aug 24, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> What kind of problem are you having?    I am using my very last Windows-based anything; when this laptop dies it's a Macbook for me.
> 
> I love the internet but I'm not a fan of "social media" and propaganda, which sadly seems to be the focus now.



Does the 'Mac-system' filter that out?


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 24, 2018)

rgp said:


> Does the 'Mac-system' filter that out?



No.   I was responding to his comment that we would be better off without the internet.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 24, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> ... *As for the internet itself I think we were much better off without i*t.



Feel free to log off and stop using it.
Duh.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 24, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Feel free to log off and stop using it.
> Duh.



Really? That's the best you have? It must have taken you hours to come up with that.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 24, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> What kind of problem are you having?    I am using my very last Windows-based anything; when this laptop dies it's a Macbook for me.
> 
> I love the internet but I'm not a fan of "social media" and propaganda, which sadly seems to be the focus now.



I see others going to Linux and I will look at both. Every Windows 10 update throws everything into the dumpster.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 24, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Really? That's the best you have? It must have taken you hours to come up with that.



And here you are, using the internet again!   :whome:


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 24, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I see others going to Linux and I will look at both. Every Windows 10 update throws everything into the dumpster.



Linux is solid and would be a great alternative.   But I already own several Apple devices and might as well drink the koolaid on my next laptop.  :zombie:


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 24, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> And here you are, using the internet again!   :whome:



Wow! What powers of vision you have!!


----------



## StarSong (Aug 25, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Isn't it ironic that Bill Gates is among the wealthiest persons on Earth for a product that gives us more headaches than a handful of wasps. I have been on line searching for an answer to yet another unsolvable kink in my laptop and I see many posters that have problems that appear to be unsolvable. As for the internet itself I think we were much better off without it.



I understand your frustration but not why you're pinning this on Bill Gates.  He stepped away from the day-to-day operations of Microsoft at least a decade ago.  (When your AC goes on the fritz do you blame Willis Carrier?)


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 25, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I understand your frustration but not why you're pinning this on Bill Gates.  He stepped away from the day-to-day operations of Microsoft at least a decade ago.  (When your AC goes on the fritz do you blame Willis Carrier?)



The buck stops where? Windows was OK until 10 came out and they were fully aware of it's shortfalls.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 25, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> The buck stops where? Windows was OK until 10 came out and they were fully aware of it's shortfalls.



I'd say the buck stops with God.  He, after all, created humans with the intelligence to devise these gadgets that you find so annoying.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 25, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> The buck stops where? Windows was OK until 10 came out and they were fully aware of it's shortfalls.



Just curious....what Specific kind of problems are you having?  I've had W10 on my system since shortly after it became available, and have had Zero Windows problems.  I did have a problem downloading pictures from my Kodak camera a few weeks ago....but that was a Kodak problem, and W10 has an easy workaround for that companies problems.  Perhaps if you post your problem, someone can offer you assistance.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 25, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I'd say the buck stops with God.  He, after all, created humans with the intelligence to devise these gadgets that you find so annoying.



You should go with god then there would be a void in annoying


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 25, 2018)

Don M. said:


> Just curious....what Specific kind of problems are you having?  I've had W10 on my system since shortly after it became available, and have had Zero Windows problems.  I did have a problem downloading pictures from my Kodak camera a few weeks ago....but that was a Kodak problem, and W10 has an easy workaround for that companies problems.  Perhaps if you post your problem, someone can offer you assistance.



I have been working to fix the few things that have become unfixable since the last download from Windows. It has locked in some problems that I have always been able to correct. It's not major concern but since Windows caused it with their unstoppable downloads it is annoying.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 25, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I have been working to fix the few things that have become unfixable since the last download from Windows. It has locked in some problems that I have always been able to correct. It's not major concern but since Windows caused it with their unstoppable downloads it is annoying.



What kind of "Unfixable" problems????  I'm sure that with some meaningful "details" of your issues, someone can find you an answer....but first, you have to be a bit more specific.  I get all the latest W10 updates as they become available, and outside of new features I have no real use for, I haven't noticed any issues.  I also regularly check for updates on drivers and programs that I do use...it is important to keep Everything on your system updated...not just W10.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 25, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> You should go with god then there would be a void in annoying



Wow.  What a burn.    

:yawning:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 25, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I have been working to fix the few things that have become unfixable since the last download from Windows. It has locked in some problems that I have always been able to correct. It's not major concern but since Windows caused it with their unstoppable downloads it is annoying.


What is the problem??


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 25, 2018)

I get frustrated with myself because I can't remember where the setting is located or what combination of settings control certain things.

Eventually, I figure it out or learn to live with it.

First world problem, LOL!!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 25, 2018)

I do hate the NEVER ENDING UPDATES, but other than that I can deal with Win10.   With other versions of Windows we had the option of downloading updates or not.   I have an extensive computing background so I can usually figure stuff out.   It's just aggravating to have to putz with things almost weekly.   With the latest "update," my Dell laptop has constant problems with the USB ports.  Not sure if it's hardware but it didn't happen until after a Windows update.


----------

